# Doe possibility? *pedigrees added*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm trying to decide if I really like this doe kid or not. She's ADGA registered, she doesn't look TERRIBLE to me, but she doesn't look fantastic either. (but of course it's not the greatest picture either) I asked for pictures of the dam and sire as well. But what do you guys think?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

I think she is very nice looking, very long and level with good sharpness to her withers and she has a nice rear leg set. I wouldn't decide until I saw pics of hte dam and her pat. granddam.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

she is very pretty ..........I like her.........  :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

nice doe - nice long neck, length and over all I like her.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

Nice looking, :greengrin: definitely look at dam and sire pics though.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

She looks pretty good. It's so hard to tell with furry kids that don't want to stand, though. Definitely wait to see what the dam and sire look like. Also, what's her pedigree?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

I will definitely wait to see sire, dam, and sire's dam. I asked about the pedigree too Dover Farms, I'm just waiting on them to respond. :wink: Is it bad that one of the reasons I want her is her color?  I've never seen one that color. (imagining breeding her to Orion, :drool: )


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

color is always a catcher. I bough mocca because of color hehe


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

Good I'm not alone! lol I know it would be bad if it was the ONLY reason though. This doe kid just reminds me of an Appaloosa horse though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

well I knew the breeder (Teresa) and I knew her animals but I hadnt even taken a look at her dam or her sire's dam ..... I did later but by then I was in love hehe


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

I like her ... seems to have a good strong back, reasonable legs, looong body, good head. GORGEOUS colour :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

lol, I agree Keren.

Stacey, when do you get her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

July 4th weekend


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

Oh she's so pretty! I'd be tempted to buy her myself if I was a nubian girl.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

There are things i like about her and things i dont like. The first thing i noticed are her nice long ears. She has good breed charecter. A nice long dairy neck blending into tight shoulders high withers and a deep brisket. Her over all length and depth of body are good. Her head is being held to high causing her chine to look dippy. Her legs are stretched too far foreward in front and too far back in the back. I would like to see a more level rump on her. She toes out quite a bit in both front and back. Did they send yu front and rear pictures of her? What about the sire and his dam? Or her dam?
beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

I'm still waiting on all of that sparks879. :wink: Their friend is the one emailing me, so it takes a little while.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

Wait! I got some pictures of the Sire and Dam. Not too crazy about her dam, but I like the buck. I asked if I could get front and rear pictures of them all. They're waiting on the pedigree.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

I don't like her dam, but the sire seems to have improved over her in things like her topline and body length.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

they both arent bad looking goats. I think if the dame was stretched out a bit more she would level out. But she could use more rear leg angulation. Sarah is right the sire seems to have passed on some of his traits.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

Yep, I agree. I like the sire's general look. I think if the dam were punched down a bit she'd look quite a bit better, but still not as nice as I was hoping. I just want to look at that darn pedigree! lol I really REALLY like this doe kid. She is in Texas though, but she's a great price so I'm hoping it works out!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Doe possibility?*

This is the pedigree of the sire.

SSSS : MUSK ROSE LORD AMBROSE

SSS : MUSK*ROSE ANTHONY

SSSD : MUSK*ROSE SASHA

SS : MUSK*ROSE ANTHONY'S ALADAR

SSDS : MUSK*ROSE SHADRACK

SSD : MUSK*ROSE FLORA'S ALICE

SSDD : MUSK*ROSE FLORA

S : ASHBY-FARMS MEDICINE MAN

SDSS : SIX M GALAXY MILO

SDS : SIX-M-GALAXY GAYLAS CALLISTO

SDSD : SIX M GALAXY GAYLA

SD : ASHBY-FARMS GC DREAM BABY

SDDS : SANS SOUCI IMA DREAM WONDER

SDD : ASHBY-FARMS DW DREAM STAR

SDDD : ASHBY FARMS SMOKEY COMET STAR

SHADY 80 GREAT BALLS OF FIRE

DSSS : NU-ARA'S SIDNEY CHINSUCKER

DSS : MUSK*ROSE SHADRACK

DSSD : MUSK ROSE LADY ALICE

DS : MUSK*ROSE SS NICHOLAS

DSDS : JENNY CREEK TT TORNADO

DSD : MUSK ROSE TILLIE

DSDD : MUSK ROSE BEATRICE

D : ASHBY-FARMS FANCY WINGS

DDSS : SANS SOUCI IMA DREAM WONDER

DDS : ASHBY-FARMS DW JOSHUA

DDSD : ASHBY FARMS SMOKEY J JUICE

DD : ASHBY-FARMS J BUTTERFLY

DDDS : SIX-M-GALAXY GAYLAS CALLISTO

DDD : ASHBY-FARMS GC TICK

DDDD : ASHBY-FARMS DW COLLETTE

And here's the dam's. (well I think anyways, I'm pretty sure)
SSSS : MUSK ROSE LORD AMBROSE

SSS : MUSK*ROSE ANTHONY

SSSD : MUSK*ROSE SASHA

SS : MUSK*ROSE ANTHONY'S ALADAR

SSDS : MUSK*ROSE SHADRACK

SSD : MUSK*ROSE FLORA'S ALICE

SSDD : MUSK*ROSE FLORA

S : ASHBY-FARMS MEDICINE MAN

SDSS : SIX M GALAXY MILO

SDS : SIX-M-GALAXY GAYLAS CALLISTO

SDSD : SIX M GALAXY GAYLA

SD : ASHBY-FARMS GC DREAM BABY

SDDS : SANS SOUCI IMA DREAM WONDER

SDD : ASHBY-FARMS DW DREAM STAR

SDDD : ASHBY FARMS SMOKEY COMET STAR

SHADY 80 MM MAMMY'S FOXY BABE

DSSS : LUCKY-SEVEN PANHANDLE PETE

DSS : PROUDHEART ARTHUR JAMES

DSSD : THE MINEAR'S RUTHIE

DS : PROUDHEART THUNDER

DSDS : THE KEY WEST CODY

DSD : THE MINEAR'S MARY

DSDD : J&D-NUBIANS MAY'S

D : SHADY 80 CRESCENT JET'S MAMMY

DDSS : MUSK*ROSE SHADRACK

DDS : MUSK*ROSE SS NICHOLAS

DDSD : MUSK ROSE TILLIE

DD : ASHBY-FARMS CRESCENT JET

DDDS : ASHBY-FARMS DW JOSHUA

DDD : ASHBY-FARMS J MOONSHINE

I don't recognize any names. :shrug:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Well it looks like the sire and the dam are pat. siblings. Nothing really ringing a bell with the pedigree...and the parents don't look fantastic to me. Sure the dam would look nicer if her back was punched down, but this is how she looks naturally. Sometimes you have to watch how the animal is set up. Some people get pretty tricky. Oh and also, since they are pat. siblings...look at the dam...that's his sister..do you like her? Your doubling up on those genetics...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, I didn't even see that.  Hhmmm, definitely going to have to think about that. If this doesn't work out then I've got my backup plan, reserve a doeling out of Bethany's doe Elegance! (I am totally in love with that goat) I was still planning on doing that anyways though. :wink:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Well if I were you I'd just save up my money for one out of Elegance...you know that should be pretty nice!!! :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep! I really wish I could have gotten Fool's doeling too though. Just too far. :sigh:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont really care for either one. The doe is dippy in the chine, her udder is slung foreward and she is extremly sttep rumped and pasty. The buck looks to be a bit dippy in the chine as well (theough the newer pictures of the kid her toplines looks really nice) Both animals are a little on the short side. They are both showing good breed charecter though.
I like Bethany's doe a lot better. Plus Bethany shows her goats, so her animals might be more proven in the show ring.
beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I just got the rear pictures and I'm going to pass on this girl for sure. She's adorable, but she's not what I want or need. 

http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff2/ ... 0_3062.jpg
http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff2/ ... 0_3063.jpg

http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff2/ ... 0_3069.jpg
http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff2/ ... 0_3071.jpg


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry Crissa :hug: I do think that you made a very wise choice....her udder is entirely to pendulous and not very wide in the rear at all.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I agree- very good decision to pass :thumbup: Im sure another one will come your way!


----------

